# Euro Plate?



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

So i am getting a 2006 A6 3.2 Quattro and need some ideas for a euro plate any ideas


----------



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

nothing?


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

europlates.com 

*****PLEASE 
EUROTRASH 
1A64U2NV 
VR-A6 
GOLFCART 
SPEEDWAGON 
color dependant 

i.e. black= STAYBLACK 
white= STAYWHITE 

maybe a little offensive but it would really depend on your nature some people can pull 
off offensive material, but thats a few ideas..


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

to each his own, I'd get a front plate filler rather than a Euro Plate.


----------



## TruSpdGti (Oct 8, 2004)

ya i think i might just do that just hope i dont get pulled over


----------

